
I was wrong about Vipassana - bobsgame
I was probably bitter because I failed at it and I left a comment calling it a cult that I really regret, it actually gave me most of my points.<p>It is cult-like and I didn&#x27;t like aspects of it and felt slightly misled, but I don&#x27;t believe it is destructive, and a lot of that was my own fault for not reading the website carefully.  I am still interested in it and I want to go back and succeed.<p>Just leaving this here for posterity.
======
hackercurious
I wanted to add that there are several forms/types of Vipassana and several
different types of centers that conduct retreats. Many people get confused and
think that there is only one type of Vipassana. Take a look into The Insight
Meditation Society located near Boston. They also have a large center near San
Francisco, and various groups around the country. I think you may find the
instruction less 'cultish'. Insight Meditation Society (IMS) uses a sliding
scale to charge for its retreats and I have found them to be my favorite
center for going on a retreat. Another thing to keep in mind is that it is not
necessary to do a ten day retreat. You can start with a 2-3 day and work up
from there.

~~~
bobsgame
That sounds more like what I was expecting to begin with, I'll look into it.
Thanks!

------
bobsgame
I was probably bitter because I failed at it and I left a comment calling it a
cult that I really regret, it actually gave me most of my points.

It is cult-like and I didn't like aspects of it and felt slightly misled, but
I don't believe it is destructive, and a lot of that was my own fault for not
reading the website carefully. I am still interested in it and I want to go
back and succeed.

Just leaving this here for posterity.

------
yetanotheracc
So.. How did they track you down?

~~~
bobsgame
They didn't, I'm just stronger now and I can see that I was too harsh in my
assessment. Cults are everywhere, most people just don't realize it. Some are
destructive, most aren't. I believe that Vipassana is not destructive and it
at least tries to be helpful and give people stronger coping skills.

